# Moving OS X Mail into Outlook on Windows



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

A client company of ours is moving a couple of people from Mac OS X 10.3 onto Windows PCs. A bad move I know, but does anyone have any experience moving the e-mail (messages only) from Mail into Outlook 2003. The regular import doesn't work and I've tried a program called emailchemy without success. Is there a procedure that works?


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

I've never done this, but found an interesting article:

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20050109010758399

Import Apple Mail thru Entourage, then follow instructions from there.

I've tried importing the mail messages that Apple Mail stores (emlx), but Outlook 2003 doesn't seem to be able to recognize that file format.


----------

